

Would you pay to have an expert review your code? - icefox

They wouldn't review your daily changes, but once in a while the whole source package is submitted for review.<p>- Flat out bugs
- Possible security issues
- Bad/inconsistant code style
- Use of old/deprecated functions that be replaced with the newer better thing
- Bad API
- Reinventing Foo that already exists under module X
- Much more...<p>It seems like this would be a valuable service.  Not only to improve code, but to learn from.  But would this be a service that everyone would think someone else could use, but not them?
======
diN0bot
YES.

in particular, i'd pay someone to do some real IT work for me. i've set up our
server to serve our website, but i'm just a programmer. i've tried to learn
about how to prevent our server from getting hacked, but i'd MUCH rather pay
an expert to get it right.

code reviews for software would be pretty cool, too. i'd love to get advice on
things i'm still learning or that are non-standard: eg server/Firefox
extension architecture, esp. as it pertains to security, trust/SSL.

brainstorming or getting mentoring on database design and other design-y or
code-y decisions would be neat, but at the same time we don't want to spend
all our runway money on advice.

ummm....send me an email if you want to help :-)

------
yan
I'd hope so. I get paid to review code for security issues and have thought
about offering this as a service.

